# I want to see perfect pics...



## spidy1

...of everything! not just goaties!!! just write a caption about it!!!

"Hello lizard!"


----------



## NigerianNewbie

:up: Hello Cousin! What's that tall hairy thing standing over you?


----------



## LockeEstates

Peek a boo


----------



## Jessica84

Unconditional love :hearts:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Seriously Mom? Or maybe... Help me Mom? Or maybe... Oh Lord, not this showing stuff again? (love this silly girl!)


----------



## Island Milker




----------



## SandyNubians

Hi, there fellow reptilians









Killdeer!


----------



## spidy1

these are all perfect!!!


NigerianNewbie said:


> :up: Hello Cousin! What's that tall hairy thing standing over you?
> View attachment 156533


that's just perfectly funny!!! I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Sfgwife

Current situation.... baby rabies sit down almost complete. Should be hearin these clowns sweet talkin within the week. But i am pretty positive they are thinkin they need a fan or some ac lol!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love all the pics.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goodness that calf! Our friend that we got Hope from just got a new heifer.... she is the most beautiful grey choklit color! I keep tellin him that my Hope needs a friend... but he jus laughs at me. He said if ever she disappeared he was comin to our place first. Hahahahaha!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Don't mind me, I am just here for the egg buffet.

I haven't been on here in a LONG time and figured this was a good way to say hello! Lol


----------



## mariarose

New-goat-mom said:


> I haven't been on here in a LONG time and figured this was a good way to say hello! Lol


YOU'RE BACK!!! I MISSED YOU!!!!

NEVERNEVERNEVERNEVER LEAVE ME AGAIN!!!!
:run:


----------



## MellonFriend

New-goat-mom said:


> View attachment 158325
> 
> I haven't been on here in a LONG time and figured this was a good way to say hello! Lol


I missed you too! I figured you were gone forever!

Great snake pic! Weren't you the one who got your son a ball python a while back? How's that snakey doing?


----------



## New-goat-mom

mariarose said:


> YOU'RE BACK!!! I MISSED YOU!!!!
> 
> NEVERNEVERNEVERNEVER LEAVE ME AGAIN!!!!
> :run:


I have missed you too! SO much! {{{{HUGE HUGS}}}} I promise I won't! We will have to catch up!


----------



## New-goat-mom

MellonFriend said:


> I missed you too! I figured you were gone forever!
> 
> Great snake pic! Weren't you the one who got your son a ball python a while back? How's that snakey doing?


Awww thank you! I have seriously missed everyone here so much! Yes, I did buy him a ball python we named Lemonade. He is doing wonderful. In fact, I bought a female a few weeks ago to, hopefully, breed him to.

The little cutie in this pic was stealing tons of my eggs. I really mind but I was afraid she might decide a chick was yummier. Sooo...she got relocated to a pretty nature park pretty close to here, hopefully withing range enough for her to do good. I felt so mean making her leave. ☹


----------



## spidy1

New-goat-mom said:


> View attachment 158325
> 
> 
> Don't mind me, I am just here for the egg buffet.
> 
> I haven't been on here in a LONG time and figured this was a good way to say hello! Lol


I'm trying to learn breeds of snakes in the South, what breed is she, Cottonmouth? or??? I think I can tell a Copperhead, but not so sure on the others


----------



## MadCatX

Awesome pics and welcome back new goat mom!


----------



## Sfgwife

spidy1 said:


> I'm trying to learn breeds of snakes in the South, what breed is she, Cottonmouth? or??? I think I can tell a Copperhead, but not so sure on the others


Looks like a rat snake. This snake has no pits in between the eyes and the head is not triangle shaped.... anything with those two things is poisonous... run or keel it lol!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Sfgwife said:


> Looks like a rat snake. This snake has no pits in between the eyes and the head is not triangle shaped.... anything with those two things is poisonous... run or keel it lol!


Yup, this is correct. She is a pretty little rat snake. Well...lol...if about 5 1/2' long is little. She was super sweet, honestly. I just caught her, poked her in a cooler, and moved her on her way. She had 3 eggs in her tummy when I moved her so she had a good meal before she moved.


----------



## New-goat-mom

MadCatX said:


> Awesome pics and welcome back new goat mom!


Thank you very much. It's good to be back and I appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## New-goat-mom

spidy1 said:


> I'm trying to learn breeds of snakes in the South, what breed is she, Cottonmouth? or??? I think I can tell a Copperhead, but not so sure on the others


She is a rat snake. She was such a pretty girl. There is actually a snake called a prairie kingsnake that gets confused for a copperhead a lot! There are a lot of good websites that have pictures to help identify all the different snakes in your area. I look at them just to make sure I stay up on it. Of course, I am one of the dummies that will relocate rattlesnakes and copperheads, too. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend

New-goat-mom said:


> Awww thank you! I have seriously missed everyone here so much! Yes, I did buy him a ball python we named Lemonade. He is doing wonderful. In fact, I bought a female a few weeks ago to, hopefully, breed him to.


Wow you're going to breed them? That's gonna be exciting. Are there any kind of regulations regarding breeding them? Also, I'm sure we would all love to see a picture of your female snake to, and Lemonade more grown up.


----------



## New-goat-mom

MellonFriend said:


> Wow you're going to breed them? That's gonna be exciting. Are there any kind of regulations regarding breeding them? Also, I'm sure we would all love to see a picture of your female snake to, and Lemonade more grown up.


Awww thanks, then I will show them off.








Here is Anala, Lemonade's 'wife'. Lol 








And here is Lemonade. He was getting ready to shed which is why his eyes look blue. He actually has beautiful green eyes. 
Nope, you can breed them just like any other domestic pet. They are crazy popular since they stay small enough to be safely handled by anyone and are such calm, good natured little things. Breeding season starts in about November so for now I let them have the occasional 'coffee date' lol to get to know each other a bit.


----------



## MellonFriend

New-goat-mom said:


> Nope, you can breed them just like any other domestic pet. They are crazy popular since they stay small enough to be safely handled by anyone and are such calm, good natured little things. Breeding season starts in about November so for now I let them have the occasional 'coffee date' lol to get to know each other a bit.


They are beautiful! So I assume you're going to sell the babies? If you don't mind me asking, how much do you expect to sell them for?


----------



## New-goat-mom

MellonFriend said:


> They are beautiful! So I assume you're going to sell the babies? If you don't mind me asking, how much do you expect to sell them for?


Thank you. Yes, I plan to sell them. That will depend on the babies (and who I sell them to! Lol). With these two (he's a lemon blast so pastel pinstripe and she's a fire) there are 8 different possibilities for how their babies can look. A little normal baby I could probably get $40. A dragon fly I can get about $200. And there is no way to know what you are getting until the wee ones hatch. Lol one of these days I would love to have some I can sell for a LOT but that will be far in the future.


----------



## spidy1

Letty and her 3 month old son Rave kissing...


----------



## bisonviewfarm

New tourists better go check their pockets for treats


----------



## happybleats

I thought I heard the dinner bell...was I wrong?


----------



## New-goat-mom

Sorry in advance for the way too many pictures! These are from my much overdue trip home to Arkansas. The only bad thing about it was it didn't last nearly long enough! There is blackberries and Junebugs on my best friend's farm, my 20 y/o and my 8 y/o with their gramma, my 22 y/o and my 18 y/o with their grandpa (these are my parents), my foster sisters (since they were 4 so really just my sisters), and my 8 y/o on the dirt road where I spent my childhood. We had not been back since he was just a baby and oh my goodness how I missed home! 







View attachment 160177


----------



## happybleats

really, you want to brush me in this heat? I don't think so!


----------



## happybleats

Who called me an "old" farm dog? Im going to lick them good!! ( Peggie Sue, our old farm dog lol)


----------



## Sfgwife




----------



## Bree_6293

View attachment 160197









View attachment 160201

















































View attachment 160215


----------



## spidy1

I love the first pic and the horse kissing the baby goat!!!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

I really like this picture. This was the day I got Marvin. He loves Olivia and she likes him too.


----------



## MadCatX

awesome yall!


----------



## toth boer goats

All very nice.


----------



## Amber89

Just hanging around!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707




----------



## Chris488

Sunrise over the Jersey Shore in 2017. Can't believe no one else was out there but us. 









A barn a couple miles away from me. I've taken several pics of it over the years. 









I love how this shot came out, Wilmington NY


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Amber89 said:


> Just hanging around!
> View attachment 162137
> View attachment 162139
> View attachment 162141
> View attachment 162143


We have a cat that looks kinda like that.


----------



## fivemoremiles




----------



## fivemoremiles

Home


----------



## fivemoremiles

In the lamb of honey


----------



## Amber89

KST Goat Farm said:


> We have a cat that looks kinda like that.
> View attachment 162163
> View attachment 162165


Oh wow thats so neat..we kinda suspect he has some main **** in him..he is inpy about 6months old and is the biggest cat besides my 3yr old tom


----------



## NigerianNewbie

A boy (Kanyon aka Tank) and his dog (shelter pup aka Jim Jim)


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Somewhere under all that hair is a horse!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

That came out too small, so here's a bigger one.


----------



## spidy1

typical pony!!! I had a black Hackney years ago, in winter you couldnt find his ears!!!! they where gone in all that hair!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 160195


Oh you wanna see jersey shore pics @Chris488 ??


----------



## Morning Star Farm

I think I'd rather eat this than pose in it


----------



## MadCatX

I love this one hahh


----------



## Sfgwife

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Oh you wanna see jersey shore pics @Chris488 ??
> 
> View attachment 162203
> View attachment 162205
> View attachment 162207
> View attachment 162209
> View attachment 162211


Newp. Hahaha. We are mountains people all the way! Hubby spent more than his fair share of time in the sand. Then we were stationed in fl for four years. Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## MadCatX

mountain life here too


----------



## healthyishappy

Here's my cute dog:


----------



## healthyishappy




----------



## healthyishappy




----------



## KST Goat Farm




----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Here's my cute dog:
> View attachment 162225
> View attachment 162227
> View attachment 162229
> View attachment 162231
> View attachment 162215





healthyishappy said:


> View attachment 162233
> View attachment 162235





healthyishappy said:


> View attachment 162237


ADORABLE:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> ADORABLE:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Thanks!!!!


No not you, the dog!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> No not you, the dog!


Hahaha soooooo funny..... not!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Here is what my goats did to cayenne peppers, notice the ruler!








And my okra. One bush!








I didn't notice the second plant, to the left, on my phone. The one plant with the cat under it is huge, about 12 or 15 stalks growing out from trunk.


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## spidy1

Me selfie!!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

MadCatX said:


> mountain life here too


We're still a minimum hour away from any beaches. All suburbs and farm land here, minimal mountains.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

This is the biggest praying mantis I have ever seen around here.


----------



## spidy1

cool!


----------



## mariarose

Morning Star Farm said:


> Chicken selfie! This picture was in an art contest.


My money's on the Blue one! In It to Win It!


----------



## spidy1




----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Amber89

My babys


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## spidy1

A friend on FB found this pic online....had to share...


----------



## omeomy07

A couple of my foster kittens. One of my selfish does caught in a feed bucket back in May.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL


----------



## ReNat

My son blew into the car (into the exhaust pipe of a diesel Ford Transit.)


----------



## MadCatX

L O L O L


----------



## Amber89

Aww


----------



## BethJ




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats

Luckily the tail pipe wasn't hot, that would of been a horrible thing.


----------



## Honey21

Me and one of my babies and my outside dog rain


----------



## Honey21

moma hold me


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

@BethJ recognize the beautiful face of your upcoming doeling :inlove:
The pups, peke?, are adorable by the way.


----------



## ReNat

toth boer goats said:


> Luckily the tail pipe wasn't hot, that would of been a horrible thing.


I don't know how much Ford would pay that boy for a too-hot exhaust pipe.

This is China, goats go through the village to pasture.


----------



## BethJ

NigerianNewbie said:


> @BethJ recognize the beautiful face of your upcoming doeling :inlove:
> The pups, peke?, are adorable by the way.


Isn't she adorable? We are happy to have her! (Thanks @Sfgwife !)
















The pups are actually pomeranians, just turned 4 months old! Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

She is precious.


----------



## ReNat

Here's what we found in the summer, I think it's wild quail .


----------



## toth boer goats

All very nice.


----------



## spidy1




----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

spidy1 said:


> View attachment 163505


Poor Niko.  the things he does out of love.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I haven't been on in a while! Been super busy. I just came across some old pics on my FB memories... one of my favorite morning workout pics from years ago... I was dreading the back lit sun that morning, but I had to hang around to wait for my media credential on the frontside...so I made the best of it 









I made an oops when I was editing this pic - hit the invert button and this was the result... it's always a favorite.










Can you tell I was bored? lol









There's just something about this one I really like...









It's horse racing season in my part of the world as you can see...

But here's a fun memory of my baby girl


----------



## SalteyLove

We are burying a new electric service to the goat barn, the goats seemed to almost be having fun vaulting over the trench. Even the oldest does made the leap! 

And then one shot where I caught Butter before her decision to leap which I love because her front end is just so powerful.


----------



## Trollmor

Island Milker said:


> View attachment 156547


"Can I have some milk, Mom?" "Oh yes, take what you need, darling!"


----------



## toth boer goats

Love them.


----------



## Trollmor

KST Goat Farm said:


> We have a cat that looks kinda like that.
> View attachment 162163
> View attachment 162165


Trying out shoes?


----------



## Trollmor

Bree_6293 said:


> View attachment 160197


Acute joy for life?


----------



## Trollmor

omeomy07 said:


> View attachment 162681
> View attachment 162683
> View attachment 162685
> 
> A couple of my foster kittens. One of my selfish does caught in a feed bucket back in May.


What good is a food bucket when it is _*empty*_???


----------



## ReNat

My son picks strawberries and eats them.


----------



## bisonviewfarm




----------



## MadHouse

May and Becky Pecky, the chick that believes she is a goat.














Hoof care program.







Who doesn't love crabapples?







A nIce shady place.







Me and my girls.







Sie Jeffrey needed a Hug. Or was is me?


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## KST Goat Farm

The cats outside my bedroom window.


----------



## Trollmor

"Open this stupid window!!! - Yeah, that's better!"


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, silly kitty cats.


----------



## bisonviewfarm




----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Trollmor

"Oh! Ahh! Ohhhh!!!! More, please!"


----------

